
1 of every 50 people on earth belong to Facebook - qhoxie
http://techblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/11/1-of-every-50-people-on-earth.html
======
unalone
Wow. Very impressive. And Facebook is not a site that encourages spoof
accounts: I'd guess that number is close to the mark for how many ACTUAL
profiles there are.

A few questions, though:

1) How is it that people rack up 140 messages in their inbox? I couldn't get
that many messages if I TRIED.

2) Why do people get superior, like they do in the comments, and act like not
having a Facebook profile gives them an advantage in privacy? I have an
account, and all you can tell from looking at it is that I wear a fine brimmed
hat on occasions - that from my profile picture. I don't friend strangers and
I don't put deeply revealing personal info online. That makes the privacy
issue moot. And stuff like that is ultrabasic "Internet protection" stuff,
too.

~~~
alphamule
one thing that spooks me is the fact that pictures that other people take of
you can get tagged back to you. now I have to rely on the judgement of all my
"friends" not to post something that may affect my job, relationship or
sentencing hearings.

